
Bikes vs. Cars: The Deadly War Nobody's Winning (2015) - jseliger
https://www.outsideonline.com/1930211/bikes-vs-cars-deadly-war-nobodys-winning
======
metabagel
I agree with much that is in the article. Riding a bike on the roadway is a
technical activity. You need to make your intentions clear and protect
yourself as best you can from the mistakes of others. Like when riding a
motorcycle, you need to take responsibility for your safety by making smart
decisions on speed, where you ride in the lane, making yourself visible, etc.

"Idaho cyclists can treat stop signs as yield signs, which isn’t the case in
most other places." This sounds like a good idea to me. The cyclists who would
abuse the rule, for instance by blowing through a stop sign or red light at
high speed, are already abusing it.

